
Austerity policies do more harm than good, IMF study concludes - JoshTriplett
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/may/27/austerity-policies-do-more-harm-than-good-imf-study-concludes
======
bikamonki
This coming from the experts that lend money to troubled countries. Government
austerity is bad for business, naturally.

